# coffee compass bean for flat white



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi loking to put an order in tonight and looking for some recommendations for a bean for flat white coffees, no citrus or floral notes please ?

Thanks


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Following this as I am interested to see what other recommend.

However for £14 a kilo the mystery is definitely worth tagging into your order.

It's pretty good. Biscuit/ vanilla notes I would say. Nothing too overpowering so works well as a flat white in a stronger cup.

I currently have some of the mahogany jampit hit. If you have never tried this coffee I highly recommend trying it. It is so different to anything I have ever had before. The taste for me is really unique. Took me a while to decide if I liked it or not & still not sure if I would order again but it is an eye opener to how different coffees can taste.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Their red roast blend is a good solid coffee for milk drinks. You won't get anything fruity out of it


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Extra Extra dark ethiopian wild highland.

Be prepared for static.


----------



## lynxv3 (Sep 28, 2018)

Also, Sweet Bourbon is a good shout. The sweetness really does come through along with a nice jammy richness along the lines of bourbon. Quite tasty in a flat white.


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

As above, Red Roast, Sweet Bourbon and Jampit good, Mediterranean Mocha also. I found the mystery 10 a bit meh.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Tusker, Elephant Blend is very nice in milk, not a hint of citrus or floral! We keep re-ordering this alongside more experimental choices.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry missed the end of this thread as i had ordered, i went for the mystery no.10 although not as good as 9 or 8 but family like how its not too strong and i also went with the red roast so that will keep me for a couple of weeks then i will try the other suggestions on the next order

Thanks


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

robti said:


> Sorry missed the end of this thread as i had ordered, i went for the mystery no.10 although not as good as 9 or 8 but family like how its not too strong and i also went with the red roast so that will keep me for a couple of weeks then i will try the other suggestions on the next order
> 
> Thanks


Have you had mystery 10 before? I found a higher dose helped with it to add a bit more weight in the cup as like you say it is 'not too strong'


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes I'm on my 3rd order with it, others like that it's not too strong


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

I actually rate Cherry Cherry fro milk drinks - its not as overly fruity as the name suggests, another vote for bourbon espresso. I also enjoyed mexico siltepec


----------



## mohass (Feb 26, 2019)

useful thread I will be taking these recommendations as soon as I make my machine purchase!!


----------



## junipa (Jan 1, 2019)

I've tried Brighton lanes for a flat white but it's a bit too acidic. Tusker is good once it has matured for about 2 weeks after roasting, but I like some bright notes towards the end. I'm hoping jampit hit is what does it for me.


----------



## RamonyCajal (Mar 20, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> Extra Extra dark ethiopian wild highland.
> 
> Be prepared for static.


I find this to be really good. Would also recommend Jampit, Mediterranean Mocha and French Breakfast


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

I rate the bourbon espresso blend quite well with milk - the wife solely drinks flat whites with the Cuban Altura Serrano, which is quite nice, too.


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Mahogany Jampit perfect for Flat White.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Tusker is very popular here along with OBJ (Old Brown Java) and Monsooned Malabar with Ranchero another favourite. We like the dark chocolatey end of the spectrum so you may enjoy these too. The Ethiopian extra dark highland was a step too far for us, very oily beans and not as interesting as the others.

Extra Extra dark ethiopian wild highlandExtra Extra dark ethiopian wild highland


----------



## junipa (Jan 1, 2019)

Another update. I've tried the Jampit Hit and it really breaks through the milk quite well. It's quite sweet, with some chocolate notes and spice (not overbearing) coming through. I really love some bright notes at the end of my coffee, but unfortunately this doesn't do it for me. The hunt continues... (Hodson from Ozone Coffee is what I'm after, but cheaper. ?)


----------



## chevy (Jan 22, 2019)

I'd definitely recommend Hill and Valley as well, its dark bitter flavours followed by a mellow dark chocolate and butterscotch finish give it a great flavour in milk. It's Very drinkable! The review of it you may have read gives the impression it will blow your socks off but I found it a really nice tasting coffee (if you prefer a dark roast). And it's certainly not too acidic for a milk based drink.


----------

